# oil leak in 94 sentra LE 1.6



## fro98665 (May 11, 2004)

Hello, I have an oil leak dripping of the oil pan somewhere in the area of the timing chain cover. Is it more likely the oil pan gasket or oil pump housing leaking? How can I tell for sure because it's hard to see in there with all the belts and pulleys. Its not a terrible oil leak but more of a nuisance. thx for the help. rich in vancouver wash


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

It is probably the front crank seal behind the crank puley. It's fairly easy to replace.

Lew


----------



## SentraFourplay (May 11, 2004)

I JUST replaced my front main yesterday.!! Just take a flashlight and get under the car and shine it at the block inside of the crankshaft pulley (while the car is running) and if you see a steady drip, or whatever coming from there than it's your front main. Too easy to replace, pull the r/f tire, take out the inner fender wells, loosen alternator, remove belt, remove bolt from crankshaft pulley, remove pulley, and CAREFULLY remove seal. I did mine in 40 minutes start to finish.


----------

